# Cool stone carving.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2020)

I found a huge rock with a cool stone carving i thought it was too cool to keep to myself. I don't know who did it, when and why.  Looks real old. What do you think?


 looks like a bears paw print. Love the lichen.


----------



## wvheadhunter (Apr 15, 2020)

I would assume its a petroglyph.  Maybe native american


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2020)

Who knows. It is about 1 foot tall.


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 15, 2020)

kewl


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 15, 2020)

Robby that is nice.  Is it on your own land?  I would seriously consider having the landowner whomever it is, contact the nearest university or researcher of petroglyph's in the area and find out what it means.  It would be very interesting in the least.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow that's really cool!  My first thought was petroglyph as well, although all the petroglyphs I've seen have been quite abstract compared to yours.  I don't think I've ever seen one with such a straightforward image.  If I were you I'd get in contact with someone at the local university or historical society, I'm sure they'd be interested to know about it and could probably shed some light on its history.  It certainly looks old, although I don't know if that means it's thousands of years old or just something that someone who was bored in the 19th century did.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

Already on it but with this cor19 going on a reply might take some time. No rush. It has been there this long. Its not going anywhere. Not on my propery it is on public access land. Just no one in their right mind would go where i go in search of my next bottle discovery.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

That is freaking awesome.  Holy shit Robby. That's something that needs to be studied. Could be a great piece of history there. Looks like a bear paw?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

I went back with a decerning eye and a short sawsall blade and tested the hardness of the stone and it is not soft by any means. I could scratch the back side of the boulder barely and it made short work of the teeth. Must have taken then some time. Must have had a reason. Could have been real bored. I been doing tile work my own business for 35 years. They had to use a chisel or something. I dont see any scratches that even tell me what they used. I dont think i would even attempt to recreate it. Way to hard for me and i have more patience than anyone i know.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 16, 2020)

So Robby, I'm in North Jersey and i saw that you found a bottle in the bank of the Passaic river...
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

More than one. That place is disgusting! So much trash. I live in garfield nj now. I have a tile business-TileMaster. I know alot of people. I know Downs tree service and smith in montvale. I do most work in bergen county and rockland. We may know each other or someone that does. Small world buddy pleased to meet you.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2020)

I can't dig this area i just probe til i hit one then dig it up and fill the hole. The rain and erosion expose more every storm. I go look every time we get a heavy down pour.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 16, 2020)

These are 3000 years old and known as the Garfield rock carvings.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2020)

Wow that is pretty interesting history there.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's a link





__





						The Garfield Rock Carvings | Weird NJ
					

Weird NJ is a travel guide and magazine to places you won't find on state funded maps or located on any tourist attraction pamphlets.




					weirdnj.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow i did not see any thing else on the rock. I have to go look again. That is a cool article in weird nj.  Why would someone carve into an old carved stone like that. Al should be ashamed.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

I went back and yes i saw the other 3 petroglyphs on the stone. They are camouflage by the lichen. I will never get tired of looking at it. It is amazing. I put my hand in the bear paw and got goosebumps. Very cool and although prediscovered it was a thrilling new find for me. I dont know why it has not been protected better the path made nicer and made into an attraction. I mean people love this stuff. Instead it sits in the woods and does not get the attention it really deserves. The directions to the rock in that weird nj article was pretty vague in its location, south of the dam. Its like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I went back and yes i saw the other 3 petroglyphs on the stone. They are camouflage by the lichen. I will never get tired of looking at it. It is amazing. I put my hand in the bear paw and got goosebumps. Very cool and although prediscovered it was a thrilling new find for me. I dont know why it has not been protected better the path made nicer and made into an attraction. I mean people love this stuff. Instead it sits in the woods and does not get the attention it really deserves. The directions to the rock in that weird nj article was pretty vague in its location, south of the dam. Its like finding a needle in a haystack.



Robby maybe its better it doesn't get any attention.  Someone with a jackhammer would probably destroy it.  Lot of idiots out there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

If i caught them defacing that stone i might think about doing some defacing myself.


----------



## BlowFish69 (Apr 22, 2020)

VERY COOL ""


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 22, 2020)

super cool find Robby! And Troutmaster thx for the info link!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Wow that is pretty interesting history there.


I used to think Garfield NJ was  Poop hole. No good for anyone but the crackheads. Now with this rock plus i found out there is an area called Post Ford. Story goes that washingtons troops were being pursued by the british. To delay being caught they blew up the Acquackononk bridge. That left the british and hessian soldiers stranded on the Garfield side. Due to heavy rains several days earlier they decided to Wait until the rivers water went down. They camped at Adrian Post's Farm and Grist Mill. They robbed farmer in Garfield and finally after 6 days of waiting and looting they finally left to reassume the pursute of washington's army on Nov. 27, 1776.
Now i have a different view.  Ancient indians and a great revolutionary war area!  This i can work with. So i don't feel so bad about living in this poop hole as much.


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Apr 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I went back with a decerning eye and a short sawsall blade and tested the hardness of the stone and it is not soft by any means. I could scratch the back side of the boulder barely and it made short work of the teeth. Must have taken then some time. Must have had a reason. Could have been real bored. I been doing tile work my own business for 35 years. They had to use a chisel or something. I dont see any scratches that even tell me what they used. I dont think i would even attempt to recreate it. Way to hard for me and i have more patience than anyone i know.


This is not random, not knowing exactly where you are I can not comment as to what Tribe this came from but it is clearly a sacred spot. There is also little doubt that it is authentic and very old. The wear in the rock and the lichen cover show that it is at least 100 years old but most likely 200+ Since it is on public land you need to make sure that the picture you posted does not contain location details in the information attached to it as there are people who would without hesitation go out there with a Holmatro rock saw and take it. It is a Grizzly track and the design shows an intimate knowledge of the animal and how it moves. this is not a close random scratch out but a true archaeological treasure. If standing there at that location I would be in total Awe! (The true Jersey Devil I'm sure!) I would seriously consider locating the Nearest Tribal council and also informing them. They will be far more likely to protect it in the long term and also will be very excited to know of its location.


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Apr 22, 2020)

Would you please email me a picture, I would like to add it to may native petroglyph file. geckos4us@yahoo.com


----------



## BottleDiver94 (Apr 22, 2020)

By the way, some people clean of the lichen etc don't do that.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 22, 2020)

I really never wanted a metal detector


BottleDiver94 said:


> This is not random, not knowing exactly where you are I can not comment as to what Tribe this came from but it is clearly a sacred spot. There is also little doubt that it is authentic and very old. The wear in the rock and the lichen cover show that it is at least 100 years old but most likely 200+ Since it is on public land you need to make sure that the picture you posted does not contain location details in the information attached to it as there are people who would without hesitation go out there with a Holmatro rock saw and take it. It is a Grizzly track and the design shows an intimate knowledge of the animal and how it moves. this is not a close random scratch out but a true archaeological treasure. If standing there at that location I would be in total Awe! (The true Jersey Devil I'm sure!) I would seriously consider locating the Nearest Tribal council and also informing them. They will be far more likely to protect it in the long term and also will be very excited to know of its location.


They say they are 3000 years old petroglyphs.


----------



## relic rescuer (Apr 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I went back with a decerning eye and a short sawsall blade and tested the hardness of the stone and it is not soft by any means. I could scratch the back side of the boulder barely and it made short work of the teeth. Must have taken then some time. Must have had a reason. Could have been real bored. I been doing tile work my own business for 35 years. They had to use a chisel or something. I dont see any scratches that even tell me what they used. I dont think i would even attempt to recreate it. Way to hard for me and i have more patience than anyone i know.


It could have been a warning, or they just wanted to keep people away?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 23, 2020)

BottleDiver94 said:


> Would you please email me a picture, I would like to add it to may native petroglyph file. geckos4us@yahoo.com


I can send you pictures of all the carvings if you like there are 3. There is a fourth newer one from this guy dave who in his infinite wisdom decided his name should be immortalized. It is not at all done with any skill. So i guess it is already been defaced. With some A-holes name. I need to get some better shots for you. I will do it though.


----------



## American (Apr 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found a huge rock with a cool stone carving i thought it was too cool to keep to myself. I don't know who did it, when and why.  Looks real old. What do you think?View attachment 205570 looks like a bears paw print. Love the lichen.


I think you found something important.  Nice to see something like that in NJ.  It's definitely N. ore central Jersey since you can't find a rock bigger than a pebble in most of S. Jersey


----------

